# Flying a dog to Germany, need help!



## Margot

Hello
I need help to fly a dog to Germany...

The story is like this: a month ago I had a visit of 2 friends from Germany. We were driving on the road from Sesimbra to Azeitao, me in my car and they just behind me. And a dog entered the road. I had picked up so many dogs from the roads that time that I thought, I can't, I will just close my eyes. But they stopped the car, got out and the dog run immediately to them.

It was a girl, absolutely sweet. She got into the car immediately. We went to the vet to check the chip. No chip. But pregnant. We took her to my home and the cleaning started. I have never seen a dog so much covered with ticks as that one. We were removing those big disgusting ticks and it was quite painful to her but she submitted herself to it.

The German friends left the next day home. But they said they wanted to take her to Germany. We named her Franka. We had her sterilised. As we thought, all those ticks resulted in tick fever so she had to go through a month of antibiotics. In the meantime another German woman from Sesimbra took her into her house, temporalily. Franka is very well behaved in the house. 

The treatment is finishing. She will soon get the vaccinations. Noone is looking for her here, so she is probably not lost but abandoned like so many others. But the German friends in Frankfurt found already a home for her.

All we need is a flight. If someone flies to from Portugal (best Lisbon, can be Faro) to Germany (Frankfurt, Dusseldorf, Cologne), the best with Air Berlin but Lufthansa also acceptable, could you take Franka with you? It is painless: I meet you at the airport, check-in the dog, pay and Barbara meets you at the airport in Germany. Anyone can help?


----------

